# Dedicated Home Theaters in STL MO!



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking for others who are starting down the road of Dedicated Home Theaters in the St Louis area. Would like to compare notes and best places to shop in the St Louis area! Hope there is a couple of us out there!

Danman213:yay:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Dan

I'm out in Wildwood area. There are a few of us nuts around. Drop me a line sometime - maybe we can meet up and talk for a while.

Bryan


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm around 170 miles away. :scratch: Sorry I'm not familar with the shops in that area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Brian, nice to meet you. We are practicly neighbors! I live over here in the Ledgends in Eureka. Have you started your project yet? I am looking to go all acoustic dedicated H.T. Room. Have found that a tuned acoustic room isn't as inexpensive as I thought thow! Still think it is worth the bucks for what I am trying to achieve. So have you been to any high end Home theater companys yet? I tried the Best Buy, Ultimate Electronic thing and found it to be a waste of time. Then I went to the Sound Room and started to feel like I were getting somewhere. Going to a place tomorow that a friend refered me to called Elegant Home Theaters out of High Ridge. My buddy rant's and raves about the place so we will see what happens! Are there any other H.T. companies that you know of here in town? Well got to run for now. TTYL!

Dan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Dan

I've seen a couple of the rooms from the guys in High Ridge. They LOOK beautiful - but I don't necessarily agree with their acoustic theories personally. 

If you go back to the Sound Room, go to the one on Olive just inside the 270 loop and ask for Tim. He's a friend of mine and a great guy to deal with. He's a serious audio head and knows his stuff. 

I have my room mostly done but every time I build treatments, I end up selling them to somebody. One of these days I'm just going to bolt them to the walls so they CAN'T come down :bigsmile:

Doing a room right acoustically really isn't all that expensive if you know what you're doing. I design theaters, auditoriums, 2 channel rooms, etc. all the time. Like I said, one of these nights we'll get together and see what you're looking at.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> I've seen a couple of the rooms from the guys in High Ridge. They LOOK beautiful - but I don't necessarily agree with their acoustic theories personally.


I am not an expert on acoustics. What is he right and wrong ways I should be looking for while shopping? Thanks!

Dan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room is a system. It needs to be treated that way. Seating position comes first. Screen size is determined by seating position and projector performance. 

Treating a room requires a balanced approach that will:

- Bring decay times into the proper curve for the desired usage
- Address dialog clarity
- Address detrimental reflections 

If you see a room that has 70% of the wall surfaces covered with thinner absorption and nothing in terms of broadband bass control, run, don't walk. It's terribly unbalanced, you'll have dialog and micro-detail masking issues, and sloppy, muddy, one or two note bass. 

A room with too large a screen that's not acoustically transparent pushes the speakers too close to the side walls causing bottom end abberations and drastic fluctuations from the designers response curve. Or, it forces speakers to be placed under or over the screen where again, you have boundary issues - not to mention poor lock of dialog and action to the screen.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi guys,
I live in Oakville (south county area) and am looking to start building my HT in about 6 months or so. I still havn't decided if I'm going to build a dedicated theatre room or a full rec room with a projector, bar, video game, shuffleboard, foosball etc but maybe you guys can help me out with my decision. I think we are leaning toward the rec room option but would like to get your guys opinion on how all that extra stuff would effect the sound properties of the room.

I have a 30' by 30' area in my basement that I am going to use and of course it has a support pole right in the middle. I'll have to be a little creative with the layout but I think the room will be fantastic when i'm done. I'm a diy guy so I'll probably do a lot of the work myself and I'm even considering building my own speakers. I'm going to need all the advice I can get!!

I'm going to start measuring and laying out the room in SketchUp soon. I'll post it when I'm done.

-Tim


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Tim

I'd definitely start your own thread about it to get the best response. I a lot of guys not local to St. Louis won't read this thread.

Bryan


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all I am in the Merto East...Shiloh, IL. I just posted here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-system-recommendations/15014-finishing-basement-theater-11-5-x-16-a.html

Trying to design my theater now. I am interested as well in any good places to get equipment, etc., but I was assuming I would just use the internet, Crutchfield, and the Base Exchange. With high dollar items it pays to purchase from a place that doesn't charge taxes. 

Looking to see what comes out of this thread. Lots of info on this site, just not enough time to read and link to it all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok so I finely made it out to Elegant Home Theaters out of high Ridge Mo. I am totally blown away by what I have seen out there. They have literally the most awesome designed rooms I have seen yet. The sound quality blew away anything else I have seen out there. I talked to them about the broad band base control and sound traps because you would not know they were there in the room I liked the most. However, the room sounded very well incredible. There response was that all of the sound control was done in or behind the acoustic panels. They are using fiberglass for broadband control behind a breathable face material, along with base traps behind the same material. The gentleman I dealt with up there told me that the room was not tuned perfectly do to the fact that they still could use 45 degree base traps in the corners. He did say that know average consumer would ever be able to tell the difference without getting out a meter and being told how to use one. I agree as the room sounded amazing and crisp at the same volume levels know matter where I sat. He told me that they did not install 45 degree base traps in the corners, do to the ugly gaudy look they would render on a truly beautiful rm. They do however get into perfectly tuned rooms and there cost is actually considerably less then an all acoustic rm. I can see where most people prefer to go the other rout though. Those guys up at E.H.T really know there stuff. I was impressed to the point that I believe I am going to go with them for my dedicated Home Theater. I would recommend these guys to anyone.


DanMan 213


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Good deal. Glad they're looking at things all around. There are lots of places to do bass control other than corners if you plan ahead and have the space. 

Bryan


----------

